# Well, I Went and Sold Almost All My Large Scale Stuff



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, I only have three live steam locomotives left. All the others are gone. All my rolling stock too, except three brass shorty passenger cars.

The why is that I haven't run any of them in over six years. I had some very nice stuff... my Catatonk Climax and Heisler, my Mason, my NCNG 4-4-0, my Accucraft 3-cylinder Shay, all in like-new condition... they deserve to be run, not to be shelf queens... and they weren't even that. They were packed in carrying cases or boxes in the garage overhead, never to be seen.

I'm 70 now. Before something happens to me, I'd rather sell (almost), everything and get the cash now, as opposed to leaving it to my wife to dispose of. Additionally, she said if the latter happened, she'd end up calling 1-800-JUNK to come pick it up and throw it away. LOL!!

Far better that someone who will appreciate everything and run everything owns them that for them to end up in a land fill. 

I'm naturally a little sad, as I had great times at the old QM Steamups and the NSS, and local steamups as well. But those days are gone, at least for me.

Carry on, my brothers in steam!


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Dwight,
I applaud your courage in letting go of excess 'stuff'.
I'm 75 and still try to steam up most of my stuff during the summer, normally when friends come over, but often by myself to test and just when I feel like it.
Not too sure when I will recognize the time to sell off excess, or any, but I reckon as long as I don't need the money, and I am still enjoying steaming them, I will keep them.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

David Leech said:


> Dwight,
> I applaud your courage in letting go of excess 'stuff'.
> I'm 75 and still try to steam up most of my stuff during the summer, normally when friends come over, but often by myself to test and just when I feel like it.
> Not too sure when I will recognize the time to sell off excess, or any, but I reckon as long as I don't need the money, and I am still enjoying steaming them, I will keep them.
> ...


Thanks David. If I had my own backyard track, it might have been a different matter.  But I still have my HO transfer line layout to work on, and all my HO equipment, and I don't have to travel any further than the downstairs extra bedroom.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

David, fully agree, also turned 75 and as you can see from my postings am doing more running than I have in years. Knowing that the years are adding up I'm taking video's so I can still enjoy them when I can't run any more.
Dwight, I am lucky as I still have the elevated track to run on, and YES you did have some real classics, the Mike Chaney's for instance. I can only image the heavy heart you felt parting with your trains. At 70 you still have many to look forward to. LiG


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick Jr said:


> David, fully agree, also turned 75 and as you can see from my postings am doing more running than I have in years. Knowing that the years are adding up I'm taking video's so I can still enjoy them when I can't run any more.
> Dwight, I am lucky as I still have the elevated track to run on, and YES you did have some real classics, the Mike Chaney's for instance. I can only image the heavy heart you felt parting with your trains. At 70 you still have many to look forward to. LiG


Hi Nick. I think, with each of us, age creeps up on us differently (as with most things). When I moved into this house 6 years ago and change, I was climbing 20' ladders to hang Christmas lights. 6 short years later, no frakking way. I used to love to drive... now, not at all (not to mention I stiffen up in less than two hours, and have to take multiple breaks). I do whatever I can to avoid freeways... not necessarily because can't drive like I used to, but rather because I'm out of practice driving like I used to, and freeway driving at 75+ mph makes me nervous now. It's simply no longer easy for me to drive 1 to1-1/2 hours to a steamup.

For the most part, I've never really been an "operator" anyway. My joy has always been in BUILDING things - not RUNNING things. Even my 7-1/2" ride on... I derived way more pleasure building her than I did running her.

I had a lot of plans for the stuff I sold when I originally acquired them. But many didn't pan out. So I've let those plans go, and passed them on to someone who may pull them off. More power to him. If he pulls them off, my original plans will be fulfilled.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, agreee with many things you said, biggest one is stiffening up after sitting for even only half hour. I am lucky again, no where in Jersey is it legal to cruse at 75, and knowing my reaction time isn't what it used to be causes me to be more cautious than I used to. My job required me to drive many miles each day to different locations, so it isn't one of my favorite activities. And I enjoy the challenge of building and modifying as much as running. 7 1/2" ride on, THAT IS THE ULTIMATE in garden railroading. Do you have any pics you can share??


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Man, you guys are bumming me out! Having said that you do have a point. At a relatively healthy 70 I can still do everything I did decades ago only slower and in shorter segments. I am well aware that that can change in a heartbeat. I have no plans to condense my garden railway or sell off any equipment but at some point I know it may come to that. Let me say this. I have had to clean out both my parent's and in law's houses. Most of the stuff went into the dumpster. At the end of the "day", that's where most of our "stuff" will go. Enough of this crepe hanging. I am going out back to run some trains while I can. A little later a wee dram of single malt will do me just fine. Happy 4th!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a pal in FL who is 84+ and has quite a collection of trains. When I urge him to downsize, he says he can't be bothered and I can help his wife dispose of it all. I think not.

Personally, like Dwight, I have no track so I rely on my friends generosity. The easy way to downsize, as I did with my collection of odds and ends, is to move into a smaller condo. I have no proper workbench or storage facility, just a few shelves, so when I finish building or fixing something, it has to go to make room for the next project.


----------



## Ger  (Jan 13, 2009)

David Leech said:


> Dwight,
> I applaud your courage in letting go of excess 'stuff'.
> I'm 75 and still try to steam up most of my stuff during the summer, normally when friends come over, but often by myself to test and just when I feel like it.
> Not too sure when I will recognize the time to sell off excess, or any, but I reckon as long as I don't need the money, and I am still enjoying steaming them, I will keep them.
> ...


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick Jr said:


> 7 1/2" ride on, THAT IS THE ULTIMATE in garden railroading. Do you have any pics you can share??


Yeah, I do.


----------



## Ger  (Jan 13, 2009)

Dwight Ennis said:


> Hi Nick. I think, with each of us, age creeps up on us differently (as with most things). When I moved into this house 6 years ago and change, I was climbing 20' ladders to hang Christmas lights. 6 short years later, no frakking way. I used to love to drive... now, not at all (not to mention I stiffen up in less than two hours, and have to take multiple breaks). I do whatever I can to avoid freeways... not necessarily because can't drive like I used to, but rather because I'm out of practice driving like I used to, and freeway driving at 75+ mph makes me nervous now. It's simply no longer easy for me to drive 1 to1-1/2 hours to a steamup.
> 
> For the most part, I've never really been an "operator" anyway. My joy has always been in BUILDING things - not RUNNING things. Even my 7-1/2" ride on... I derived way more pleasure building her than I did running her.
> 
> I had a lot of plans for the stuff I sold when I originally acquired them. But many didn't pan out. So I've let those plans go, and passed them on to someone who may pull them off. More power to him. If he pulls them off, my original plans will be fulfilled.


I plan to make gifts of my engines and workshop. I do not want to give my wife or children any problems disposing of anything.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, THAT IS ONE BEAUTIFUL PIECE OF EQUIPMENT. Bet people would see your smile even standing behind you. You mentioned you also built it yourself, I can see the satisfaction you must have firing it up. WOW, BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

I just turned 80, and see no point in giving up...all my stuff goes to the group of friends that help maintain, and operate the railroad....FREE to do whatever they want to do with the equipment...AFTER I PASS AWAY.
Fred Mills


----------



## fredlub (Feb 7, 2010)

I think I will follow the advice of Ward Kimball:




Regards
Fred


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, I've enjoyed your friendship & your mentorship through all those steamups and conventions, & have missed you these last several years! I'm curious about the three steamers you're keeping. I'm guessing the ride-on, the N.P.C. cab forward, and..?

Stay well, and have fun with your 'little stuff', friend!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick Jr said:


> Dwight, THAT IS ONE BEAUTIFUL PIECE OF EQUIPMENT. Bet people would see your smile even standing behind you. You mentioned you also built it yourself, I can see the satisfaction you must have firing it up. WOW, BEAUTIFUL.


Thanks Nick. I actually bought the running chassis (the hardest part), already machined, assembled, and running on air pressure. The welded steel boiler was built by a good friend of mine (I'm no welder). The rest I machined and built myself. Again, as with most things, I had way more fun building her than I did actually running her.

I made the boiler jacket from 0.010 blued spring steel I found on McMasters. You'll see a of of this nowadays, but so far as I know, I was the first person to employ this material for this purpose some 15+ years ago.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary Woolard said:


> Dwight, I've enjoyed your friendship & your mentorship through all those steamups and conventions, & have missed you these last several years! I'm curious about the three steamers you're keeping. I'm guessing the ride-on, the N.P.C. cab forward, and..?
> 
> Stay well, and have fun with your 'little stuff', friend!


Thank you Gary - I also always enjoyed out times together (along with SWMTP). 

Indeed, NPC #21 (the cab forward), is the first of the three. The second is my Accucraft SPC 4-4-0, and the third is my Accucraft Mich-Cal 2-cylinder Shay... my first REAL live steam loco (not counting an original "pocket rocket" Ruby). I kept her for sentimental reasons to remind me of the THRILL of my first WELL-RUNNING live steam locomotive!! 

I still have the ride-on, but I plan to give her to a good friend as soon as such can be arranged.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes as we age we all slow down. But, at the end of the day it's all about health. Of course we all have more aches and pains but if the Good Lord made us fortunate enough to were we have no catastrophic illness (And believe me, I know it can happen at any time) then I say keep going for it. I do understand that sizing down can make good sense though, but keep trying to do your hobbies as long as possible. My friend Art is 85 and walks up to my track carrying his Aster Challenger all the time. Try to eat a little better and get a little exercise, it makes a big difference when we are older. That being said anyone can kick the bucket at anytime so try to enjoy every minute.

What a great time if you are* young* and getting into this hobby. Tons of great stuff on the market going at great prices because of all of this. Sad fact is that most young people could care less about any of the hobbies we like. I know there are exceptions.

I guess I'm also trying to lighten up this thread a little. 🚂🙂🚂


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Dwight,


What really blows me away is,
just how fast the years have simply zoomed by 
since I first got into Large Scale Trains !!!

Since selling off my house, to be able to escape the Canadian Winters in Florida, I too have begun selling off my excess trains.

During the Heyday of Large Scale, 
there were just so many temptations of things to buy, 
especially with the later Super Blow Outs.

I think also that David Fletcher was the main driving force of Large Scale way back in the Day.


Norman


----------



## GRCadd (Sep 5, 2018)

A very wise decision, Dwight. I'm finding myself headed in that direction as well...

A good friend and I discuss this at length. There was a time when we thought 'having one of everything' was the way to go. Now I'm beginning to see the error of my ways. Even my large scale stuff is going to get pared down to one small tank engine that fits in my Toyota, a riding car, done. Btw, did you advertise on here?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve S. said:


> Yes as we age we all slow down. But, at the end of the day it's all about health. Of course we all have more aches and pains but if the Good Lord made us fortunate enough to were we have no catastrophic illness (And believe me, I know it can happen at any time) then I say keep going for it. I do understand that sizing down can make good sense though, but keep trying to do your hobbies as long as possible. My friend Art is 85 and walks up to my track carrying his Aster Challenger all the time. Try to eat a little better and get a little exercise, it makes a big difference when we are older. That being said anyone can kick the bucket at anytime so try to enjoy every minute.
> 
> What a great time if you are* young* and getting into this hobby. Tons of great stuff on the market going at great prices because of all of this. Sad fact is that most young people could care less about any of the hobbies we like. I know there are exceptions.
> 
> I guess I'm also trying to lighten up this thread a little. 🚂🙂🚂


Hi Steve! Long time, no type. 

I don't know how things took such a downward (morbid?), turn. I'm not at all sick (and never said I was). It's true that, at 70, my legs are weaker than they once were, but that's not that big of a deal.

Anyway, I'm just trying to be practical. Besides, if I'm not running the stuff anymore, why keep it? I can understand guys keeping stuff they still run. I can also understand people keeping their stuff simply because they love their stuff and don't want to part with it. More power to both groups. I simply made a different choice.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dwight,
Though we have not been in contact for several years, I still remember the days when we had thanksgiving parties and a steam-up at your place in Milpitas. After your move to the "South" unfortunately we have never met again. Meanwhile things have changed on my side too. Last year my family and I decided I should move back to Germany. Though I live in an appartment now I my workshop is better than ever with a laser and a CNC mill. My trains have followed me in a container. Most of the stuff goes to my eldest son, who wants to build a garden railway after giving up flying (sounds familiar?), my granddaughter keeps one loco with her name on, my 1:20.3 Climax was donated to a guy with not too much money but a nice logging layout. I kept Betsy, the Guinness, the rack loco and my Hit & Miss critter. But like you I am going back to my roots and work on HOm/HOn2 stuff.
Ex-donkey doctor of the EDH lumber company.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight Ennis said:


> Hi Steve! Long time, no type.
> 
> I don't know how things took such a downward (morbid?), turn. I'm not at all sick (and never said I was). It's true that, at 70, my legs are weaker than they once were, but that's not that big of a deal.
> 
> Anyway, I'm just trying to be practical. Besides, if I'm not running the stuff anymore, why keep it? I can understand guys keeping stuff they still run. I can also understand people keeping their stuff simply because they love their stuff and don't want to part with it. More power to both groups. I simply made a different choice.


Hello Dwight. I guess when it comes to this getting older stuff,......................I'm still in denial. 😎


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi everybody! Dwight reminds me that I really should be thinking more about what to do with my stuff. I will be 83 next month but still have my RR. I am currently building a new church for it, the Presbyterian church in Lake City CO. I like building as much as running. I have plans for a number of other buildings that will probably never get done but it is fun just to dream. My 2 most exciting builds were my live steam Mason Bogie based on David Fletcher's plans









and The Alvarado hotel.









At 75 I hiked across the Grand Canyon but now a 2 miles in the hills around my house a couple of times a week is about all I manage. 
Dwight, Thank you for all that you have done for this site. You have been an inspiration to me for many years.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Winn. That's very kind of you to say.


----------



## voxnut (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't post a lot here, but I check it frequently. I'm also just a casual steamer because I suffer from "hobbyitis" and have too many different interests with only so much time/space/funds to be more than a committed dabbler. But I've gone to the National Summer Steam Up since about 2006 and absolutely loved it. I look forward to it each year. That's the only time and place that I really run my modest steamers. I'm finally in a place with a patio big enough where building a portable layout is in the cards. (one inspired by the one that you built Dwight!) But out of necessity, it's down the to do list a bit.

At 53, I'm not young, but all my hobbies involve folks and friends that are typically in their late 60's to mid-80s. As they "age out" there isn't a lot of younger people waiting in line to become involved. I don't personally know too many of who were the regulars when I first started attending the NSS, but I sure have noticed not seeing many of them at the past couple of them, and even though I can't call them my friends, it is felt and noticed.

In the past with nearly all my major hobbies (old Studebakers, vintage tube radios, EM pinball machines form the 1950's, British motorcycles, and old Italian scooters being the main ones) there seems to have been periods of a "membership drive" where there's an almost panicked effort to try to recruit younger folks into the hobby, but I've never seen anything in that arena have any real sustained success. So there is a little bit of sadness on my part feeling like on a number of fronts I'm experiencing activities and pastimes that are in, if not the absolute twilight of their existence, well past the halcyon days. I don't think my hobbies will ever go away completely - gauge one live steam included- but I do think that they will become very small and more difficult to do as parts sources dry up and there isn't enough economy of scale to reproduce new parts/pieces/models.

That said, I will enjoy Gauge One live steam as long as possible and continue to attend the National Summer Steam Up as long as it exists. All the best to each of you, and thanks for making the hobby as rich as it has been.

Dean Seavers
Sacramento,CA


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Let's not get too depressed....70 is the new 40!

My approach is to push myself even harder as I approach 70. I reason that there is still so much that I want to do in the reducing time I have left on this earth that I might as well keep going flat out until I drop. I just got my commercial pilot license even though I am far too old to get a job in the industry - it was simply something I had always wanted to do and semi-retirement gave me the time to do it.

Ironically I think of my trains as the hobby I will still have when other things slow down. I just built a train shed close to the track to encourage me to run them more often - it wasn't so much getting the engines to the track as the rolling stock - now I can set up in the shed and roll them right out onto the track. My wife is also pleased that my stockpile of denatured alcohol is no longer in the garage....

Robert


----------



## Exador (Jan 24, 2020)

Getting old is mandatory, growing up is optional.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

(sigh). I'm becoming sorry I posted anything. Most of you guys didn't hear a word I said.


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Dwight, we heard everything you said. Maybe that's the problem.


----------

